# Anime- und Manga-Diskussion



## Organasilver (17. Oktober 2007)

Huhu Leute^^

Hab eben in nem 7 Stunden Marathon alle Elfenlied-Folgen angeschaut, nachdem die ca. n halbes Jahr bei mir auf Rechner gegammelt haben...und die Serie is der Hammer...aber blutig...das heißt...eigentlich find ich sie hammer, weil die blutigen Parts voll in die Story eingebettet und nie übertrieben wirken...

Nur das Ende fand ich sehr traurig...ich weiss net, da musst ich doch die ein oder andere Träne im Augenwinkel zerdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer hat die Serie noch gesehen? wer hat den geheimnisvollen, 14.en Teil angeschaut? Den hab ich von nem Kumpel, weil der irgendwie net so wirklich zur offiziellen Storyline gehört...schließlich steht nach dem 13en Teil Ende da^^

SPOILER WARNUNG!!  SPOILER WARNUNG!! NICHT WEITERLESEN!!


Was haltet ihr von der Silhouette von Nyuu/Lucy am Ende? Bin ziemlich sicher, sie darin erkannt zu haben...man hat ja nur zwei Vectoren von ihr in der Luft gesehen, und das zweite Horn flog ab....ich denke, dass sie zurückgekehrt ist....weil, nachdem das erste Horn abgeschlagen war, wirkte sie ja auch "tot". Was meint ihr?

/discuss


----------



## Dogar (17. Oktober 2007)

Hmm Elfenlied hab ich mir noch nicht angetan bisher.

Mus ich wohl auch mal machen.

Binn immer noch traurig wegen Chrono Crusade ^^


----------



## Mondryx (17. Oktober 2007)

Achja...Elfenlied

Mein Lieblingsanime. Bin ja überrascht, dass es jetzt diese Diskussion auch in ein Videospiel Forum geschafft hat. 

Nunja. Es gibt ja noch den Manga, in dem gehts weiter. Nur was passiert sag ich jetzt mal nicht. Bzw. ich hoffe das es im Anime anders weit geht. 

Und ja, auch mir hat die letzte folge tränen entlockt. beim zweiten mal gucken war es sogar um einiges heftiger, da man schon wusste was auf einen zu kommt... . Is einfach zu traurig die Szene zwischen Kouta und Lucy..und wo sich *spoiler* küssen und in den armen liegen...achja...ich glaub ich gucks mir auch mal wieder an.

Naja, dann guck ich mir mal an wie weit es hier geht und meld mich später dann mal zu Wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab das Anime leider erst bis Episode 10 gesehn und kanns kaum erwarten die restlichen 4 zu sehn... Mir gefällt besonders dass es nicht sinnlose Brutalität ist sondern dass so, wenn auch auf eine "etwas" übertriebene Art und Weise, Gesellschaftskritik ausgeübt wird.

Das Ende hab ich noch nicht gesehn aber ich find dass sich durch das gesamte Anime traurige Szenen ziehn, was wieder einen Ausgleich zu den blutigen Szenen schafft.


----------



## drummen (17. Oktober 2007)

Elfen Lied ist auch einer meiner persönlichen Lieblinge. Steht bei mir direkt unter Death Note wegen der geilen Story.

----

Ich glaub das Lucy am Ende gestorben ist, sonst hätte für mich der Abschied am Ende, keinen sinn gemacht.


----------



## Organasilver (18. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht hat sich damit Lucy von Kouta verabschiedet, aber Nyu kehrt zurück...wäre für mich zumindest das perfekte Happy End^^


----------



## Leoncore (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin ja nur zufällig auf die Serie gestoßen und seitdem restlos begeistert, hab mir auch schon alle Folgen angeschaut. Schade das es nicht mehr von gibt.

Also zur 2ten Staffel, die Sache ist ja noch ziemlich offen, man kann also nich sagen ob da noch was kommen wird. Apropo, noch was zur Story. Ich hab den Manga zwar nicht gelesen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Geschichte gut zu Ende geht. Mal abwarten...


----------



## drummen (18. Oktober 2007)

Ne 2te Staffel? Klar, die kommt mit 'ner zweiten Staffel von Berserk & Claymore raus...


----------



## Bankchar (18. Oktober 2007)

Zum Thema 2. Staffel gibt es im offiziellen WoW- Forum einen interessanten Thread. Dort wurden auch Manga Bilder gepostet (kA ob die nun echt sind oder nicht) die aus der fortsetzung stammen sollen....


----------



## Clamev (18. Oktober 2007)

Wo kann man sich die den Anschauen?Bin auch anime Fan und hab schon viel von Elfenlied gehört *auchguckenwill* Meine Favoriten (Ja ich weis Mainstream):
Vision of Escaflowne
X 
Die frühen DBZ Folgen


----------



## Bankchar (18. Oktober 2007)

Google mal nach "Anime-Loads". Denn Link stell ich nämlich mal lieber nicht hier rein^^ Da gibts noch viele andere Anime auf deutsch oder mit deutschen subs.


----------



## Organasilver (19. Oktober 2007)

Jo, die Seite ist schon cool, hat im mom aber jede Menge Probleme mit den Hostern...naja, Elfenlied und NGE funktionieren noch, der rest ist mir ziemlich egal, hab ich alles schon mehr als einmal gescahut^^

Die Mangas sind auf der Seite auch verfügbar, allerdings nur bis Kapitel 10 oder so...


----------



## Dogar (19. Oktober 2007)

Woha ^^ Hab mir grade den ersten teil angesehn.

Blutig war da noch ein wenig untertrieben *Kicher*

mal weitersehn *G*


----------



## Bankchar (19. Oktober 2007)

> Jo, die Seite ist schon cool, hat im mom aber jede Menge Probleme mit den Hostern...naja, Elfenlied und NGE funktionieren noch, der rest ist mir ziemlich egal, hab ich alles schon mehr als einmal gescahut^^
> 
> Die Mangas sind auf der Seite auch verfügbar, allerdings nur bis Kapitel 10 oder so...




Jep das ist dumm das Veoh (oder so) jetzt nur noch so ne 5 min. Preview macht...aber es gibt ja noch genug andere Seite wo man noch viel mehr Animes sehen kann^^


----------



## Clamev (19. Oktober 2007)

Boah!Hab se mir alle hintereinander angeschaut.Das ist der geilste anime ever!!!
Die Brutalität fällt am anfang zwar schwer auf aber dan wird sie nur noch teil der Geschichte.
Ich find ihn echt nur noch geil.Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Bankchar (19. Oktober 2007)

Der geilste Anime ever ist immer noch Death Note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (20. Oktober 2007)

Joar, Death Note war geil, auch wenn ich

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER




Light hätte gewinnen lassen^^


----------



## Bankchar (20. Oktober 2007)

Jep, Kira hätt ich auch gewinnen lassen^^


----------



## drummen (20. Oktober 2007)

Das Ende im Manga ist aber besser als das im Anime.


----------



## Bankchar (20. Oktober 2007)

Inwiefern unterscheidet es sich denn?? Hab den Manga leider net gelesen....


----------



## drummen (21. Oktober 2007)

[XXX]

Meld dich an und zieh dir die letzten paar Chapter einfach.


----------



## Leoncore (21. Oktober 2007)

drummen schrieb:


> [XXX]
> 
> Meld dich an und zieh dir die letzten paar Chapter einfach.



Und das sind wirklich alle Manga Teile? Da ist mir aber ein anderes Ende bekannt, im Bezug auf die Manga Reihe.


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2007)

jo kann nur sagen elfenlied ist mit einer der geilsten animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (23. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir heut auch mal die ersten paar Folgen von Bleach angeschaut....ist auch net schlecht. Und hab die Mangas von Elfenlied bis Kapitel ka welches gelesen...wenn man den Anime gesehen hat, kommen einem die Kapitel wie wild durcheinandergemischt vor, und bisher konnt ich nur kleine Unterschiede feststellen...mal sehen, wie's weitergeht^^


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2007)

ich bin auch ein absoluter Anime-Fan (meine 500 GB extern Festplatte ist gleich voll, darum hab ich mir eine mit 1.5 TB bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hab natürlich Elefenlied auch schon gesehen und ich muss sagen echt ein geiler Anime und meinen Freundin hat voll losgeheult als die gestorben ist, Nyu glaub oder so hiess die

aber mein Lieblingsanime ist und wird es auch für immer bleiben:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cowboy Bebop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und da ja noch bissel über Deathnote gequatsch wird, quatsch ich mal mit. ich hab die gesammte Anime-Serie aber leider keine ziet zum anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    aber den Manga les ich und ich muss sagen echt geil und das ist der Manga an dem ich immer am längsten habe bis ich den mal durch habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 $

nun was soll ich noch sagen



ANIMES SIND DAS BESTE


----------



## Organasilver (23. Oktober 2007)

Wenns gehen würde, würd ich den Thread in Anime-Disskusionen umbenennen, aber geht ja leider net -.-

Zu Death Note: Schau dir die Serie an, ist wirklich gut gemacht...

Was ich auch noch empfehlen kann, ist NGE (am Anfang vielleicht 08/15 Mecha-Klopperei, entwickelt sich später aber zu ner ausgewachsenen Charakterstudie) Bleach (Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben^^) und Ikki Tousen, welches eher auf ein männliches Puplikum zugeschnitten ist (soll heissen, viel nackte Haut, aber man sieht zum glück net alles, sonst hätt ich die serie net weiterverfolgt, zumindest net wegen der story^^), aber die Story ist wirklich gut, wenn man das Hirn beim schauen aktiviert lassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2007)

NGE = kenn ich und alle schon geshen   echt super

Bleach = jo muss ich mir mal reinziehen

Ikki Tousen = Anime und Manga vorhanden ^^


kennst du Golden Boy das ist echt zum ablachen, Vision of Escaflowne ist auch zu empfehlen, oder Wolf's Rain ist ein wirklich wirklich guter Anime, oder einach zum lachen: Full Metal Panic. naja ich könnte jetzt stundenweise weiter plappern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fals wer fragen zu irgend was aht einfach fragen ich kenne wirklich sehr viel

mangas könnte ich auch ein paar empfhelen kommt antürlich darafu an was für ein genre


----------



## Organasilver (25. Oktober 2007)

Golden Boy hab ich damals auf MTV immer verfolgt, auch wenn meine Mutter wegen dem "Schweinkram" (wenn die wüsste, was ich in dem Alter alles auf der Platte hatte o.O) imemr rumgezetert hat. Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir die Serie mal wieder anschau, ist ja auf (Ich schreib die Seite jetzt net hier rein, Fragen an mich per PN) zu finden, zusammn mit Wolf's Rain und FMP....Vissions ist glaub ich auch geplant, genau wie DB/Z/GT (für die KameHameHAAAAAAA!!!11einsblutelf-Freaks unter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Qonix (25. Oktober 2007)

ich zieh mir gerade die ganzen Naruto-Folgen

dann noch One Piece und dann mal wieder schauen sind glaub 100GB oder so ^^

leider habe ich von Dragonball die Serien nicht, aber alle Filme ^^

aber antürlich alle DB-Folgen im TV mitverfolgt, wobei ich sagen muss SCH**** RTL2. boah man wie die DBZ + DBGT geschnippelt haben ist ja krank

Inuyasha fand ich auch sehr gut

aber mal zu RTL2. ich versteh deren Politik nicht ganz und haben ihnen auch schon mal ne Mail geschrieben. und zwar ging es darum wie sehr sie die Animes schneiden aber den Freitags-Film (damals "Der 13. Krieger, wer ihn kennt weis der ist auch nicht ganz ohne) am Samstag morgen wo die kleinen Kinder schauen UNGESCHNITTEN austrahlen. habe nie ne antwort erhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (25. Oktober 2007)

Joa RTL 2 is das letzte in bezug auf Anime. (ebenso wie Panini)

Schon das Intro von Dragonball .... ICh wär beinahe vom Stuhl geflogen.

Ausgeschaltet und die Bücher nochmal gelesen hab ich wie die "Überschallwolke" kam ...


----------



## Jester~ (25. Oktober 2007)

neben samurai champloo ist elfenlied echt mein liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (25. Oktober 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> aber mal zu RTL2. ich versteh deren Politik nicht ganz



Ganz einfach:

Großteil der Naruto-Seher auf RTL2 &#8800; Otaku

Naruto hat(te?) besonders bei den Unter-Zehn-Jährigen hohe Quoten, eine für die Werbeindustrie interessante Zielgruppe. Solange der Löwenanteil der Zuschauer nichts von Dubs, Subs, alternativen Bezugsquellen, der Existenz einer anderen Fassung oder überhaupt etwas von Anime weiß, wird RTL2 weiterhin so anpassen. Jüngeren kann man diese Unkenntnis ja noch nicht einmal verübeln.
Eine Rolle dürfte auch die Angst vor Reaktionen besorgter Eltern bzw. schlechter Presse über „Gewalt im Kinder-Nachmittagsprogramm“ sein. (siehe auch den Trubel um Speed Racer damals auf ZDF). Daß es auch anders geht, haben sie ja mit DBZ gezeigt - und das lief zu einer entsprechenden Zeit, nämlich 19.30-20.00.

RTL2 möchten nicht deutschen Animefans Gefallen tun und tolle, synchronisierte Serien zeigen, sie wollen ein buntes Irgendwas, das Quote und $$$ bringt. Nicht schön, aber aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht zumindest nachvollziehbar.
Laßt sie halt machen und besorgt euch die Originale von den einschlägigen Versandhändlern, zur Not aus Übersee.


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2007)

naja ihr Deutschen habt ja jetzt wenigstens denn Anime-Sender Animax bekommen der alles schon uncutr zeigt. sowas wünsch ich mir auch für die schweiz und leider sind bei und die Anime-DVDs so sau teuer das ich die gar nicht mehr kaufe (aber das heisst nicht das ich nicht an Anime-Material rankomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ja ist schon schade das hier in Deutschland die TV-Sender und so noch nicht gemerkt haben wie gross das Potential der Anime und Mangas ist. Aber der sender Animax ist ja jetzt mal ein vorretier. hoffen wir das viele mitziehen.


----------



## Organasilver (26. Oktober 2007)

Ja, aber Animax wird nur in einem kleinen, unbedeutenden Breich Deutschlands empfanfen (Hessen, als bitte o.O Saarland regiert die Welt!!!111einsblutelf)

Und die DVD's sind hier auch net für unter 24 Euro zuhaben...die meisten kosten deutlich mehr (für drei Episoden von NGE zahlste hier 34Euro!, das sind mehr als 10 euro pro 30 mins)


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2007)

Animax soll ja bis Ende Jahr in ganz Deutschland ausgestrahlt werden, ich hoffe das er auch in die Schweiz kommt

jo das sit leider unser Problem in Europa. weil sie kein geld dur kino und tv austrahlungen von animes verdienen müssen sie alle kosten über die dvd verkäufe decken. 

wir sollten mal unterschrifeten sammlung starten:

Anime-TV-Sender für Europa   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (26. Oktober 2007)

Da wär ich dabei....dann müsste aber von vorne herein schon festgelegt sein, dass so Knaller wie Death Note und Elfenlied ungeschnitten im nachtprogramm zu sehen sein werden, sonst hat man nur wieder nen Rtl2-Nachmach-Sender, der den ganzen Tag geschnittenen Mist bringt


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Da wär ich dabei....dann müsste aber von vorne herein schon festgelegt sein, dass so Knaller wie Death Note und Elfenlied ungeschnitten im nachtprogramm zu sehen sein werden, sonst hat man nur wieder nen Rtl2-Nachmach-Sender, der den ganzen Tag geschnittenen Mist bringt


das versteht sich doch für einen echten Anime-Fan von selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2007)

gestern Abend kam auf dem Sender SciFi die grosse Anime-Welle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  erst Prinzessin Mononoke (1'000 mal gesehen und immer noch gut) dann Cowboy Bebop der Film (obwohl auf DVD vorhanden konnte ich es mir nicht verkneiffen ihn mir anzusehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann kam noch irgend ein rein computer animierter Film, gefiehl mir aber nicht so und hab schnell umgeschalltet

was habt ihr eich so in letzter zeit angeschaut

wir sollten mal einen neune Theard aufmachen der "Anime-Disskusion" heisst oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (29. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Wenns gehen würde, würd ich den Thread in Anime-Disskusionen umbenennen, aber geht ja leider net -.-



Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (29. Oktober 2007)

Danke Isegrim^^

An Anime-Filmen hab ich in letzter Zeit nur .....öhhhmmm...schon ewig lang keine reinen Filme mehr geschaut...zur Zeit konzentrier ich mich auf Serien, bin zur Zeit an Bleach^^

Wenns um Japano-Filme allgemein geht, da hab ich letztens Battle Royal 1 und 2 geschaut^^


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke schön

also im moment schau ich eigentlich nur den Anime Naruto auf RTL2, obwohl es mich immer wieder aufregt wie sehr das ding geschnitten wurde

am Wochenende kommen dann auch mla wieder andere Animes dran. am letzten wochenende hab ich z. Bsp. gerade mit meiner freundin mal wieder "Misses Joe und ihre fröhliche Familie" angeguckt. ja ja das errinnert einem immer an seine kindheit zurück als alles noch so einfach war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schaut ihr eigentlich nur Animes oder lest ihr auch Mangas?

momenta lese ich oder warte noch immer auf die neuen Bände oder besitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Name, im besitz bis zu diesem Band

Hellsing, 8
Mannga Love Story, 18
I''s, 15 (abgeschlossen)
DearS, 8 + Special (abgeschlossen)
Warcraft, 3 (abgeschlossen)
Preist, 16
100% Strawberry, 9
King of Hell, 3
Archlord, 3
Chonchu, 3
Banya, 3
Battle Angel Allita: Last Order, 9
Gunslinger Girl, 7
Rose Hip Rose, 2
Rose Hip Zero, 1
Kyoko Karasuma, 2
Train Man, 2
Tenjo Tenge, 2

jo das ist meine Sammlung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann lese ich noch bei meiner Freundin so einig mit, deren Sammlung ist so etwa 10 Mal grösser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dort lese vor allem:
Death Note
Prince of Tennis



und jetzt mal ne Frage an alle Frauen:

warum steht ihr so auf Schwulenstory und müsst über alles was nicht schwul ist einen Schwullenstory machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (30. Oktober 2007)

> und jetzt mal ne Frage an alle Frauen:
> 
> warum steht ihr so auf Schwulenstory und müsst über alles was nicht schwul ist einen Schwullenstory machen
> 
> ...



Ich schätze, das liegt daran, das die meisten Bishonen-Mangas (Die Schwulen-Storys^^) auf Mädchen zugeschnitten sind, vom Thema und Zeichenstil...meine Freundin zum Beispiel meint, dass die ganzen Mangas, die ich hier aufm Comp han, ihr alle viel zu rauh gezeichnet sind, und die Storys sprechen sie gar nicht an....
Man kann das allerdings auch net verallgemeinern...ne gute Freundin von mir liest mit Hingabe Deathnote, und Naruto hat sie glaub ich öfter gesehen als ich....und sie hat die komplette Dragonball-Reihe bei sich im Regal stehen...


----------



## Organasilver (31. Oktober 2007)

Sry für Doppelpost, aber ich will "meinen" Thread net absacken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab eben die vorletzte Folge von Bleach beendet, und ich glaub, dass wird meine neue Lieblingsserie^^

Die Story nimmt verdammt überraschende Änderungen


----------



## BloodyEyes (31. Oktober 2007)

JO also Bleach is auf jeden Fall sehr geil. Elfenlied konnt ich leider nicht bis zur Ende sehen, aber gut das ihr mich drauf gebracht hat. Cowboy Bebop und Samurai Shamploo sind sowieso endgeil. keine Frage. DragonBall sollte man auch alle gesehen haben wobei die Mangas noch geiler sind. Netter Manga is auch noch Berserk, der Anime is allerdings nicht so toll und geht auch nur bis zur hälfte der Mangaserie. Wer auf Berserk steht wird Claymore auch mögen. NGE is so geil mein Mainchar heißt Lilith ^^. Hellsing is der Manga auch besser als der Anime. Furi Kuri kann ich jedem ans Herz legen. Gundam Wing is auch geil wobei ich Visions of Escaflowne besser find. Naruto bin ich erstaunlicherweise kein Fan von. Slayers is auch geil (mein Mainchar sollte Lina heißen aber der Name ging nicht -.-) One Piece is auch der Manga geiler. Was noch ultrageil is, wenn auch kein richtiger Anime is Invader Zim. so jetzt fällt mir erstmal nix mehr ein. 

Als Anregung geb ich mal ne Liste meiner Mangas durch, da is eigendlich für jeden was dabei:
Angle Sancuary - mein erster Manga; in 20 Bänden abgeschlossen. 
GTO Great Teacher Onizuka - einer der witzigsten Mangas die ich kenne. auch abgeschlossen.
Ramna 1/2 - auch Urkomisch 
Furi Kuri - einfach nur Irre 
Love Hina - n Junge inner Mädchenpension ^^
Slayers - Magierin mit kleinen Brüsten geht steil
Hellsing - noch viel irrer als der Anime
Blame! - teilweise 30 Seiten ohne Text, aber das Ende hab ich trotzdem nicht geblickt.
Blade - Samurai Aktion 
Berserk - mein zweit liebster Manga mit dem größten 2hand Schwert ever.
Eden - mein Lieblingsmanga, Endzeit mit viel Aktion Witz und Tiefgang
One Piece - kennt ja fast jeder, hab mich erst gescheut ihn zu lesen. hab jetzt alle Bände ^^
Monster - mörder Story. spielt in Deutschland
Gun Smith Cats - n Oldy. Frauen Waffen Autos = )
Hunter x Hunter - der besste Manga den die Banzai hervorgebracht hat
Naruto - wie gesagt, ich mag Naruto nicht besonders HxH is geiler. 
Shaman King - auch sehr gut und von der Banzai
Dragon Head - sau geiler Endzeitmanga, Produktion ist aber leider eingestellt. 
DNAngle - einer meiner ersten Magnas, MagicalBaymanga halt
Akria - auch besser als der Anime wenn auch recht teuer.

so mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein. 
http://www.crunchyroll.com/ is auch ne nette Site ^.-


----------



## Organasilver (31. Oktober 2007)

Berserk hab ich bisher leider nur die Animes gesehen, aber wenns im Manga noch krasser abgeht (hab sowas läuten hören^^) Müssten da seiten sein, wo nur Blut drauf ist^^


----------



## BloodyEyes (1. November 2007)

Jo Blut ohne Ende.Im Gegensatz zum Anime, *hust* der war ja noch garnix. ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. November 2007)

So, ihr wolltet eine Diskussion, ihr bekommt eine Diskussion.
Anmerkung zum Beginn: im Grunde bin ich kein Anime-Fan, ich bevorzuge die gedruckten Varianten.

Jetzt zu Elfenlied, hab mir alle Episoden angesehen. Am Anfang wars ja noch ganz lustig, irgendein Mutantenviech mit vibrierenden, unsichtbaren Armen entkommt einem geheimen Labor, alles verstrickt in irgendwelche geheimen Versuche eine Überrasse zu züchten. Ist nicht sonderlich originell, die ganze Einrichtung erinnert mich an NGE, auch dass es mehrere "Versionen" des Mutanten gibt. Wie gesagt der Anfang ist nicht schlecht, viel Blut, lustig anzusehen.
Es wurde oftmals geschrieben "Ja es ist blutig aber es passt sich der Geschichte an". Schöner Satz, blöderweise passt es sich so gut in die Geschichte ein dass man nach der 5ten halbierten oder geköpften Person leicht gelangweilt davon ist. Ich versteh unter "in die Geschichte einbauen" dass es der Spannungserhöhung dient oder gezielt eingesetzt wird. Hier wirkt es wie ein Schlachthaus. Aber das muss ja nix schlechtes sein.
So, dann beginnt irgendwann das ganze "unsere kleine Farm" oder das Waisenhaus der Freude. Alle scheinen da nackt rumzulaufen, aber natürlich vollkommen züchtig und der Hahn im Korb schaut schön weg. Man will ja nur die Pädophilen etwas erfreuen, aber Pornographie solls nicht werden. Oh, und eine der kleinen Obdachlosen wird adoptiert. Faszinierend welch laxe Gesetze da drüben herrschen. "Ich will die da adoptieren, ich bin zwar selbst noch minderjährig, hab keinen Job, keine Ahnung wo mein Geld herkommt und keinerlei Erfahrung mit Kindern, aber hey ich wohn in einem Haus das irgendwelchen Leuten gehört die noch nie irgendjemand gesehen hat" - "Gut angenommen, sie könnne die Kleine gleich mitnehmen"
Immerhin ist es manchmal ganz lustig, und der kleine Nell-Verschnitt mit ihrem Nyu ist niedlich, die hätte ich gern bei mir daheim. Und ich würd beim Wäsche wechseln nicht wegschauen.
Weiter im Text, die unvermeidlichen Gegnerinnen. "Hey, eine ist abgehauen aber wir haben noch zwei andere im Keller, die wollten wir eh los werden also hetzen wir die doch gegeneinander auf". Hab ich schon erwähnt das diese drei Mutanten Mädchen im Alter zwischen ca 8 und 17 sind? Denn kleine Mädchen sind ja unheimlich, kennt man ja. Das Seltsame bei den Zweikämpfen ist ja dass diese Mutanten jeden anderen Menschen innerhalb von Sekunden zerteilen, nur bei den Zweikämpfen schlagen sie ganz normal zu, die Geisterarme bewegen sich erschreckend langsam so dass am Ende keiner der Mutanten wirklich im Kampf stribt. Den wilden Cowboy der drei(!)mal unter einem von den Mutanten lag und die "Darf ich dein Freund sein? Ich komm morgen wieder hier her und dann spielen wir" Episode lass ich mal weg, gekotzt hab ich heut schon.
Außerdem mag ich den Animestil im Grunde überhaupt nicht. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel eine kurze Szene in der Kohta ein Auge schließt das andere aber offen lässt. Wau, die haben nicht nur einen deutschen Titel sondern haben auch eine Hommage an Karl Dall eingebaut. Und muss jeder männliche Charaktere dieselbe dämliche halblange Frisur haben? Soll wohl cool und trendy wirken.
Das Ende, wunderbar traurig. Zumindest laut einigen anderen hier. Zum dem Zeitpunkt war ich aber schon kurz davor einzuschlafen. Und hat ja einen wunderbaren Cliffhanger. Kennt ihr diese Monsterfilme? Am Ende kommt garantiert immer eines der Scheusale ins Bild das entkommen konnte oder man sieht Eier aus denen neue Monster schlüpfen könnten. Man muss sich ja alles offenhalten.
So, hab ich noch was vergessen? Ah ja, jemand hat hier Gesellschaftskritik erwähnt. Ja, ne, is klar. Wo hast du das her? Aus der Bild Zeitung? Was soll das sein? Toleranz gegenüber Fremdem? Experimente mit Menschen? Da haben die paar Zeilen mehr Gesellschaftskritik. Das was Elfenlied hier mit viel gutem Willen kritisiert wurde schon geschätzte 500000mal gemacht und in der Hälfte der Fälle auch 50000mal besser.

Nehmt das hier nicht allzu ernst, ich fand die Serie nicht schlecht und sie war auch unterhaltsam. Mehr aber auch nicht.
6 von 10 Punkten.

Um einige Anime/Manga zu nennen die ich gut finde:
Die letzten Glühwürmchen
Jin Roh (hab ich aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen, muss ich mal wieder)
20th Century Boy
Monster
Planetes
Blame
Alita

Achja und 
The Watchmen sowie Batman:The Dark Knight Returns, hab mich mit dem Thema amerikanische Superhelden-Comics erst seit nem halbn jahr wirklich beschäftigt, aber ich kann die beiden nur jedem empfehlen.

Und jetzt nehm ich mir mal Death Note vor.


----------



## Isegrim (1. November 2007)

Überraschung: Nicht jeder Anime erhebt den Anspruch, realistisch und ein künstlerisches, tiefgründiges Werk epischen Ausmaßes zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieh&#8217;s einfach als das, was es sein will; nettes Popcornkino für &#8211; je nach persönlicher Vorliebe &#8211; ein- oder mehrmaliges Anschauen.

Death Note geht da ein Stück weiter. Sicher geschehen auch viele Dinge seltsam passend nach Drehbuch, die Überlegungen von Light und L, was der Gegenspieler gerade denkt, erreichen will und unternehmen wird sowie die zu erwartende Reaktion auf das eigene Handeln sind richtig klasse.

Jin-Roh ist eine etwas andere Liga. Zeichenstil und Handlung gehen deutlich stärker in Richtung Realismus. Feine 98 Filmminuten, die zeigen, daß es auch so geht, und zwar richtig gut. Gilt auch für Die letzten Glühwürmchen.

Wenn dir diese Art eher zusagt, kann ich dir folgende Animes empfehlen:
Serial Experiments Lain
Ghost in the Shell I & II
Texhnolyze
Perfect Blue
Welcome to the NHK
Ergo Proxy
Paranoia Agent
Boogiepop Phantom
und last but not least _die_ Animeserie der letzten Jahre schlechthin: Neon Genesis Evangelion + Kinofilme


----------



## Qonix (2. November 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> So, ihr wolltet eine Diskussion, ihr bekommt eine Diskussion.
> Anmerkung zum Beginn: im Grunde bin ich kein Anime-Fan, ich bevorzuge die gedruckten Varianten.
> 
> Jetzt zu Elfenlied, hab mir alle Episoden angesehen. Am Anfang wars ja noch ganz lustig, irgendein Mutantenviech mit vibrierenden, unsichtbaren Armen entkommt einem geheimen Labor, alles verstrickt in irgendwelche geheimen Versuche eine Überrasse zu züchten. Ist nicht sonderlich originell, die ganze Einrichtung erinnert mich an NGE, auch dass es mehrere "Versionen" des Mutanten gibt. Wie gesagt der Anfang ist nicht schlecht, viel Blut, lustig anzusehen.
> ...


Ich finde du schaust dir das einfach mit zu viel Hirn an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Elfenlied ist nun wirklich nit gerade ein Anime mit zu viel Tiefgang und Bezug auf die echte Welt. Natürlich hat es auch stellen wo man sagen muss: Ja da ist was drann. Aber meisten gilt es einfach, Hirn abschalten und freude haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NGE hab ich natürlich auch ^^
Nur ich muss sagen das Ende der Serie hab ich auch nahch mehrmaligem anschauen immer noch nicht richtig verstanden und fand es einfach nicht passend. Darum wurde ja so von den Fans nach den Filme verlangt welche einen würdigeren Abschluss zeigten. Ach ja Bald kommen ja die neuen Film.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bim mal gespannt wie die sind.

Ach ja die 4 Manhwas: King of Hell, Archlord, Chonchu, Banya kann ich nur empfehlen. Die sind wirklich sehr gut.


@Moderator
würde es dir etwas ausmachen den Theard-Titel nochmals zu ändern in "Anime und Manga Disskusionen" zu ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. November 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> Darum wurde ja so von den Fans nach den Filme verlangt welche einen würdigeren Abschluss zeigten. Ach ja Bald kommen ja die neuen Film.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Hideaki Anno nur unter großem Druck von Gainax gedreht hat. Für ihn war die Serie mit Folge 26 beendet und nur weil die Fans keinen Platz für freies Denken und Mutmaßungen bzw. alles schön durchgekaut präsentiert haben wollten, kamen die beiden Filme.

Ich habe mir selbstverständlich End of Evangelion und Death & Rebirth angesehen, war aber etwas enttäuscht. Animationstechnisch war es natürlich aller erste Sahne, nur die Story kam für mich nicht wirklich vorran und so wie es dann letztlich kam, war es für mich unbefriedigender als die Serie, die ich nach wie vor vergöttere.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. November 2007)

Oh, ich weiß dass Elfenlied kein Anspruch an den Zuschauer stellt und ich kann auch mal mein Gehirn abschalten. Allerdings liebe ich es auch Filme zu zerfetzen und jede noch so kleine Unstimmigkeit aufzudecken, bis nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt. Besonders wenn er von anderen hochgelobt wird (z.B. Apocalypto, der Mel Gibson Film, falls den jemand gesehen hat. Hat teilweise super Kritiken ist aber halt doch "nur" Popcornkino. Nachzulesen auf meinem Mybuffed profil, momentan Seite 2). Und in der Hinsicht hat mir Elfenlied eben sehr viel Angriffsfläche geboten.

Und danke für die Empfehlungen. Hab mir zwar bis jetzt nur in Ergo Proxy reingeschaut, aber das Setting 
( Gut, da klauen ja eh alle bei Blade Runner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und vor allem der grafische Stil gefallen mir gut.
Werd mir den Rest irgendwann mal "erwerben".


----------



## Organasilver (3. November 2007)

Thorrak, tu dir keinen Zwang an...ich liebe, es solche Kritiken zu lesen...die lassen mich so manchen Film in nem anderem Licht sehen, was ja nix schlechtes ist^^


----------



## Isegrim (4. November 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> @Moderator
> würde es dir etwas ausmachen den Theard-Titel nochmals zu ändern in "Anime und Manga Disskusionen" zu ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lie. Do itashimashite.


----------



## BloodyEyes (4. November 2007)

oho, ich hatte vergessen Battle Angle Alita zu erwähnen, Schande über mich.


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2007)

BloodyEyes schrieb:


> oho, ich hatte vergessen Battle Angle Alita zu erwähnen, Schande über mich.


ich lese gerade: Last Order  recht gute Story und echt blutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (5. November 2007)

Eben Bleach Folge 52 zuende geguckt....und dann stand da: Für den Rest der Folgen: Bitte übt euch in Geduld. Die kommen noch...irgendwann

Zu Hülfe! Ich will weiterschauen...



Spoiler



Und ich will wissen, ob Renji jetzt wirklich tot ist (wär schade) und ob das mit dem Bankai jetzt noch rechtzeitig funzt (eigentlich bin ich mir das sicher, aber ich will sehen, wies aussieht)


----------



## drummen (5. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Eben Bleach Folge 52 zuende geguckt....und dann stand da: Für den Rest der Folgen: Bitte übt euch in Geduld. Die kommen noch...irgendwann
> 
> Zu Hülfe! Ich will weiterschauen...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Renji ist nicht tot.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. November 2007)

Verdammt, ihr habt mich angesteckt, jetzt seh ich den ganzen Tag Animes, arg.
Jetzt grad schau ich mir auch Bleach an und nebenher läuft levan polka in der Dauerrotation.

Zu Battle Angel Alita normal und Last Order.
Die Story ist ganz gut aber ich les es eigentlich wegen den Kämpfen. Die und die grafische Qualität sind einfach das beste was ich diesbezüglich im Regal stehen hab.

Hab auch Serial Experiment Lain gesehen. Irgendwie hab ich die Story so was von überhaupt nicht kapiert, gut in Ansätzen vielleicht aber die meiste Zeit bin ich mit einem großen Fragezeichen davorgesessen. Aber ich fands trotzdem gut, war schön anzuschauen.


----------



## Dogar (6. November 2007)

Also momentan schau ich mir die Wolfs Rain folgen an ^^ 

Danach werd ich mir dieses Bleach auch mal ansehen

Bei den Mangas wart ich momentan auch auf Battle Angel Alita Last Order 10 ^^

One Piece hab ich auch noch gelesen ... jedoch hab ich da den Faden verloren wie die auf Water Seven oder so waren.


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> Also momentan schau ich mir die Wolfs Rain folgen an ^^
> 
> Danach werd ich mir dieses Bleach auch mal ansehen
> 
> ...


das war doch dort wo sie vom Himmel gefallen sind oder?


----------



## Dargun (8. November 2007)

hmmm....need neue staffel Hellsing.....diese verfilmung der bücher...naja wer sie mag....order 1 - 13 rockt da besser ^^



giev new hellsing PLZ ^^


----------



## Shino (9. November 2007)

Wieso bist du noch bei Bleach 52? 
Heute ist ja schon 147 rausgekommen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. November 2007)

Du hast schon Episode 147 gesehen? Dann musst du unbedingt deine Quellen nennen. Muss natürlich übersetzt sein. Denn leider kann ich und wohl noch viele andere hier kein Japanisch.


----------



## nalcarya (9. November 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> und jetzt mal ne Frage an alle Frauen:
> 
> warum steht ihr so auf Schwulenstory und müsst über alles was nicht schwul ist einen Schwullenstory machen
> 
> ...


Hach, ich liebe Verallgemeinerungen... nicht.

Ich bin zufällig ne Frau und ich vermeide so gut es geht alles an Manga/Anime und auch Realfilmen was irgendwie in Richtung Romanze/Liebesstory geht. Absolut nicht mein Fall. Und diesen ganzen Shonen Ai Wahn finde ich dementsprechend lächerlich.
Aber wie heißt der Spruch so schön: "Geschmackssache!", sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife.

Die letzte Serie die ich komplett gesehen habe war das hier schon ausführlich diskutierte ElfenLied, hat mir persönlich gut gefallen. Manchmal braucht man einfach rohe Gewalt *hrr, hrr* oh und Vampire Hunter D - Bloodlust den ich ebenfalls toll fand.

Ansonsten komme ich in letzter Zeit nicht so ausgiebig dazu, da mir einfach das Geld für Neuanschaffungen fehlt. Außerdem bin ich absolut uninformiert... gibt es von *Eden* mittlerweile mehr als Band 12? Die müsste ich mir dann nämlich sofort zulegen, mein absoluter Lieblingsmanga und Hiroki Endo einer meiner Lieblingsmangaka. 
Die letzten 5 Bände von Angel Sanctuary fehlen mir auch seit über 2 Jahren Oo


----------



## Shino (12. November 2007)

Sry, wusst es nit


----------



## Organasilver (13. November 2007)

So...eben von der Seite meines Vertrauens zurück...die haben grad irgendwie ein Rad ab...5 Tage= 5 Serein komplett up...das is doch Wahnsinn...da kommt ja keiner mit schauen hinterher -.-

soeben Berserk nochma angeschaut, aber so müde gewesen, dass ich gaaar nix mitbekommen hab...bin pünktlich zur letzten Folge aus meinem Delirium erwacht...war ja irgendwo klar....


Spoiler



Kjaskar wird grad vergewohltätigt


 und meins steht hinter mir und macht mich so ala: "Was schaust du dir schon wieder fürn Mist an, kann ja net wahr sein, immer diese Pornos" -.- Naja....in 1 h muss ich zur Massnahme vom Arbeitsamt, und bin hab die nacht so ca. 10 mins geschlafen -.-


----------



## CroWeD (14. November 2007)

Falls es hier jemanden interessiert aber in Japan sind sie schon dabei Elfenlied Staffel 2 zu schreiben, kann sein das sie auch schon Fertig sind. In einem forum wurde auch darüber diskuttiert da jemand von elfen-lied.de eine email an den Regisseur geschrieben hatt die nicht gefälscht ist. Laut ausagen soll die 2. Staffel ca. im Dezember 2008 in Deutsch erhärtlich sein. Wenn ihr ein bisl googelt dan findet ihr auch einen Schriftlichen Trailer dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (14. November 2007)

Coole Sache...konntman sich aber denken, bei dem Ende.....

Arrrghh...hlab 7.....ich wollt doch noch irgendwann schlafen die nacht -.-


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2007)

ui ui ui der Thread verstaubt ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab mir jetzt mal die Samurai Champloo reingezogen und ich muss sagen. geile action, viel zu lachen und einfach nur GEIL. kann ich nur empfehlen

mfg Qonix


----------



## Organasilver (21. November 2007)

Naja...Samurai Champloo war net so meins...ganz witzig, ja...aber irgendwas hat gefehlt....naja, da die Seite meines Vertrauens zur Zeit down is (hoffentlich net noch länger, will doch nge nochma schauen *bibber*) bin ich ein wenig auf Entzug....schlimme sache das...


----------



## Qonix (7. Dezember 2007)

*hochschieb*

wuhu ich hab alle im monent auf deutsch veröffentlichten One Piece und Naruto Folgen und das uncut ^^

sind ein paar GB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im mom zieh ich mir diverese AnimaniA-DVD's rein die ich noch nicht angeschaut habe.

und was guckt ihr so?


----------



## Organasilver (7. Dezember 2007)

Zur Zeit leider gar nix...die Seite ist komplett neu open, aber....ic hab einfach keine Zeit *heul*


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

So jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal als Absoluter Anime-Fan outen ^^

Also mein Favorit ist eindeutig "ELFEN LIED" siehe Sig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab jetzt angefangen mit "Death Note" anzuschaun bin grad bei Folge 14  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kanns nur empfehlen.
Aber wer noch nie "Elfen Lied" gesehen hat muss das SOFORT! nachholen, es gibt nix besseres meiner Meinung nach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie hier auch schon oft geschrieben, das ENDE ist echt schlimm...

***SPOILER***



Spoiler



Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Lucy/Nyuu gestorben ist weil ---> Es geht im Manga ja noch weiter und ohne Hauptperson glaub ich wird das nix


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (8. Dezember 2007)

```
[spoiler]Zwischen diese Spoiler-Tags kann man Text schreiben, der für andere nicht lesbar ist. Erst durch ein Markieren wird er sichtbar.[/spoiler]
```



Spoiler



Jaha, so einfach ist das mit dem Markieren. ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Danke ^^


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Schreibt mal was...


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Nö.
Mist.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nö.
> Mist.



? was meinst du ?


----------



## Organasilver (14. Dezember 2007)

Hab ne Anime-Serie entdeckt, die ist einfach...Hammer....ich ahlte normalerweise nix von so Schüler-verliebt-sich-Kitsch-Animes, aber der hier....boah...hab immer noch Gänsehaut....hier der Name von dem Teil:
Kimi ga Nozome Eien

Einfach nur...Boahhh.....wollt ich nur loswerden....


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Mhhh... kenn ich garnicht, aber ich hab mich bis jetzt auf:

Elfen Lied, Death Note, Ranma½ und Bleach

beschränkt, werd ich mir aber bestimmt mal anschaun!


----------



## se_BASTET (14. Dezember 2007)

ich find den besten anime immernoch Samurai Shampoo..
(geniale dialoge, witzige story, manchmal ein bisschen freakig aber auch mal brutal und stellt die japanische samurai-zeit mal auf interessante weise da)

auch zu empfehlen find ich Cowboy Bebop (lustig und mit tiegang)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss sagen: Ich verabscheue Mangas und die Art, in der sie unsere Kultur überrollen. Für _mich_ ist das mäßig gezeichnet, mit banalen Geschichten ohne Lernwert für die Kinder, für die Comics und Zeichentrickfilme ja überwiegend gemacht werden. Stattdessen dreht sich alles um Gewalt und Sex, in eine handliche Comichülle verpackt.

Ich vermisse die Zeiten, also noch die Duck Tales im Fernsehen liefen und das lustige Taschenbuch das meistverkaufteste Comicbuch war, als es noch mehr hochqualitative Kinderunterhaltung gab. Disktutiert ruhig weiter oder quote-zerfetzt meine Argumente, aber das ist meine Meinung und daran wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Dezember 2007)

@Lorille
Deine Meinung wurde zur Kenntnis genommen und irgendwo weit nach hinten geschoben zu den Leuten die aus reinem Unwissen Hetze gegen "Killerspiele" machen.


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> @Lorille
> Deine Meinung wurde zur Kenntnis genommen und irgendwo weit nach hinten geschoben zu den Leuten die aus reinem Unwissen Hetze gegen "Killerspiele" machen.



Ich mache keine "Hetze" gegen Mangas, ich stelle nur fest, dass die Ideale, die dort vermittelt werden nichts im Nachmittagsfernsehen zu suchen haben, sie DB:Z.


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> @Lorille
> Deine Meinung wurde zur Kenntnis genommen und irgendwo weit nach hinten geschoben zu den Leuten die aus reinem Unwissen Hetze gegen "Killerspiele" machen.



/signed

Das sind immer diese Halbinformationen...

Wenn man sich mit dem Thema mal gescheit auseinander setzt merkt man schnell das es nicht so is, schau dir mal 5 Folgen "Death Note" oder von mir aus auch "Bleach" an, das is eher was für Kinder denk ich, und bei denen wirsd du schnell merken das sich nicht alles nur um Sex oder Gewalt dreht. 
Ranma ½ is auch ein gutes Beispiel für eine gute & lustige Anime Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich mache keine "Hetze" gegen Mangas, ich stelle nur fest, dass die Ideale, die dort vermittelt werden nichts im Nachmittagsfernsehen zu suchen haben, sie DB:Z.


Ich wollte dich auch nicht beschuldigen dass du Hetze machst. Auch stimme ich mit dir überein dass die sogenannten "Animes" im Nachmittagsprogramm totaler Bullshit sind.
Allerdings scherst du eben wie die genannten "Hetzer" alles über einen Kamm. Denn die Manga und Animes, die du wahrscheinlich kennst, haben herzlich wenig mit denen zu tun die hier diskutiert werden und die zum Beispiel ich selbst lese und schaue.
Und naja, nur weil etwas gezeichet ist heißt das noch lange nicht dass es auch für Kinder geeignet sein muss, was leider immer noch viel zu sehr im öffentlichen Bewusstsein verankert ist. Und daran ist nur Disney schuld, möge er in der Hölle schmoren.


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt, ich bin als erklärter Disney-Fan seit frühester Kindheit vorbelastet. Ich mag weder den Zeichenstil, noch die Inhalte der Serien "für Erwachsene". Ihr könnt mir auch von noch so tollen Kinderserien erzählen - was bringts mir, wenn mir mein kleiner Cousin eröffnet, dass er sich zu Weihnachten von mir drölfthundert Digimon-Sammelkarten wünscht? Wie soll ich ihm erklären, dass das nur Corporate Bullshit ist, wenn er den Manga-Schrott in der Schule und bei Freunden ständig zu sehen bekommt?



> Und naja, nur weil etwas gezeichet ist heißt das noch lange nicht dass es auch für Kinder geeignet sein muss, was leider immer noch viel zu sehr im öffentlichen Bewusstsein verankert ist.



Naja, es ist nun einmal unser Kulturkreis. Ich finde es schade, dass da mit massiven Promotionkampagnen etwas eingeführt wird, was in Japan nun mal nicht für Kinder gemacht ist. Die Schuld liegt nicht bei den Zeichnern oder den Animeliebhabern, sondern bei Sendern wie RTL II, die da halt das schnelle Geld sehen.


----------



## se_BASTET (14. Dezember 2007)

oha, naja man kann animie und alten trickfilm (duck tales) finde ich nciht wirklich vergleichen.
das ist wie wenn du ein actionfilm mit ner komödie vergleichst....

außerdem sind mangas/animies etc ja nciht immer zur kinderuntehaltung gedacht. 
wo sex und gewalt vorkommen ist das eher was für "älteres" pulikum (p18), die sich halt auch gern mal mit sowas unterhalten. also solche leute wie ich.


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> außerdem sind mangas/animies etc ja nciht immer zur kinderuntehaltung gedacht.
> wo sex und gewalt vorkommen ist das eher was für "älteres" pulikum (p18), die sich halt auch gern mal mit sowas unterhalten. also solche leute wie ich.



Sie werden aber oft zur Kinderunterhaltung ausgestrahlt. Und weil Kinder nun mal nicht zwischem "gutem" und "bösem" Comic unterscheiden können - ihre Eltern häufig auch nicht - läuft da einiges schief.


----------



## se_BASTET (14. Dezember 2007)

p18 animies (wie samurai shamploo) läuft nur nachts im free tv und das auch sehr selten...
dbz war ja irgnedwie ma ne ausnahme das es dann 20.00 uhr laufen durfte


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> p18 animies (wie samurai shamploo) läuft nur nachts im free tv und das auch sehr selten...
> dbz war ja irgnedwie ma ne ausnahme das es dann 20.00 uhr laufen durfte



DBZ läuft nachmittags auf RTL2, in der Kinderstunde, genau wie Digimon und Co.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Sie werden aber oft zur Kinderunterhaltung ausgestrahlt. Und weil Kinder nun mal nicht zwischem "gutem" und "bösem" Comic unterscheiden können - ihre Eltern häufig auch nicht - läuft da einiges schief.


Dann kannst du aber die Schuld nicht den bösen/schlechten Animes geben, sondern den Fernsehsendern und den Eltern die ihre Kinder sowas gucken lassen.

Du redest ganz offenkundig mit einer vorgefertigten Meinung über ein Thema von dem du kaum eine Ahnung hast und machst damit alles was aus der Richtung kommt grundlos schlecht.

Es ist übrigens auch nicht so dass es keine westlichen gewaltträchtigen oder Sex beinhaltenden Zeichentrickproduktionen gibt.
Ah, und noch was das für dich evtl interessant sein könnte: Biene Maja und Heidi (ja, genau diese beiden uralten Zeichentrickserien) sind auch Animes. Ebenfalls beide "böse" und nicht für Kinder geeignet?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Dezember 2007)

Lorelli, in den Punkten, das Nachmittags/Vormittagsprogramm betreffend, geb ich dir Recht. Das hat aber wie du auch schon gesagt hast weniger mit den Animes selber denn mit den Sendern zu tun.
Und von mir aus können die meisten Animes die RTL2 zeigt verbannt werden, das ist mir wurscht weil es für mich keine "Animes" sind, sondern Geldmacherei (Siehe Digimon/Pokemon/wasweißichmon)
Und hey, es gibt auch "gute" Animes wie Biene Maja, Wickie oder Tao Tao (Die allerdings alle mit deutscher Beteiligung produziert wurden und die heutige Kinder wohl gar nicht mehr kennen).


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ah, und noch was das für dich evtl interessant sein könnte: Biene Maja und Heidi (ja, genau diese beiden uralten Zeichentrickserien) sind auch Animes. Ebenfalls beide "böse" und nicht für Kinder geeignet?



Heidi hab ich mal nicht nachge-googlet, aber:
Die Biene Maja wurde in einer japanisch-österreich-deutschen-Koproduktion von einem westlichen Zeichner gezeichnet - nur weil es in Japan ausgestrahlt wird, ist es kein Manga im stilistischen Sinne. Außerdem vermittelt die Serie andere Werte als der Schund, der atm im Fernsehen läuft. Die einzige wirklich gute in Deutschland ausgestrahlte Kinderserie (das ist nicht meine Meinung, obwohl ich der Studie rechtgeben muss), ist atm. Spongebob Schwammkopf. Da werden nämlich auf lustige Weise westliche Werte vermittelt. Find ich gut, DBZ find ich nicht gut.


----------



## Clamev (14. Dezember 2007)

Gut Dbz ist eigentlich wircklich nichts für Kinder aber daran sind(wie von dir schon erwähnt)Konzerne wie RTL schuld.Aber nimm doch einfach als gegenbeispiel Pokemon oder auch Digimon(fand ich immer besser)Da werden ebn schon Werte wie Freundschaft Vertrauen etc. vermittelt.(Es gibt immer ein Obermotz aber wenn die Freunde zusammenhalten dan schaffen sie ihn)
Aber das sowas wie z.B.Elfenlied nicht in Kinderhände gehört sollte klar sein.


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Elfen Lied ist ja auch FSK 18!


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Aber nimm doch einfach als gegenbeispiel Pokemon oder auch Digimon(fand ich immer besser)Da werden ebn schon Werte wie Freundschaft Vertrauen etc. vermittelt.(Es gibt immer ein Obermotz aber wenn die Freunde zusammenhalten dan schaffen sie ihn)



Da werden eher Werte wie "Konsum" und "Kauf sie dir alle" vermittelt. Kennt wer die Southpark-Folge zum Thema?


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Da werden eher Werte wie "Konsum" und "Kauf sie dir alle" vermittelt. Kennt wer die Southpark-Folge zum Thema?



Also so würd ich das nicht sagen...


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Also so würd ich das nicht sagen...



Southpark - Chinpokomon

Es ist eine zynische Satire, aber ich erkenne da einen wahren Kern.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Dezember 2007)

Wegen den paar Beispielen kannst du aber doh nicht alles schlecht machen was du davon noch nicht kennst? Da könnte man ja auch sagen alle Deutschen seien Nazis :>


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wegen den paar Beispielen kannst du aber doh nicht alles schlecht machen was du davon noch nicht kennst? Da könnte man ja auch sagen alle Deutschen seien Nazis :>



Ich sage ja nur: Animes werden in Deutschland primär als Kindersendungen präsentiert, was sie aber in den meisten Fällen nun mal nicht sind. Und das finde ich nicht okay.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nur: Animes werden in Deutschland primär als Kindersendungen präsentiert, was sie aber in den meisten Fällen nun mal nicht sind. Und das finde ich nicht okay.


Und ich sage: die Animes sind nicht dran schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find es auch nciht in Ordnung wenn Kiddies sowas wie DBZ zu sehen bekommen, für die ganz jungen ist auch Naruto absolut nicht geeignet. Aber das interessiert RTL2 wohl einen Sch*ißdreck solange es Einschaltquoten bringt und sich nicht allzu viele Leute beschweren.
Ich denke viele Eltern wissen gar nciht was ihre Kinder sich so ansehen.


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und ich sage: die Animes sind nicht dran schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem ist halt, dass das ganze zum Kult hochstilisiert wird. Anime ist in, wird in Bravo und Co. präsentiert. Natürlich wollen die Kleinen das auch sehen. Ich kritisiere deswegen auch den Hype, der um das ganze Thema gemacht wird. Meines Erachtens unnötig, aber so sind Hypes nun Mal. Ich pack mir ab jetzt einfach Donald Duck in die Signatur :>


----------



## nii_chan (17. Dezember 2007)

Elfen Lied.
*freu*
Ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab auch alle Folgen auf dem PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt es allerdings wirklich eine 14.?
Oder kann es sein, das du die 10.5 meinst, den OVA "Regenschauer"?

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das es Lucy war.
Wenn die noch ein paar Folgen machen wuerden, wuerde ich sie sicher schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nii


----------



## Organasilver (17. Dezember 2007)

Naja...wenn man die Geschehnisse in der "Foöge 14" betrachtet, passt es, das es 10.5 ist.....


----------



## Dogar (17. Dezember 2007)

Jo Elfenlied ist nett gemacht.

Jedoch finde ich sind 13 (+10.5) nich grade viel.

Da bekommt man nicht viel tiefe rein in die Charaktere.

Und Naruto wurde von Panini Comics verunstaltet, und was die sich da dann noch leisten und das dan DVD nennen ...

Da kauf ich mir lieber die Bücher oder ich sehs mir auch Japanisch an.


----------



## nii_chan (17. Dezember 2007)

Die Folge 10.5 ist auch nicht unbedingt so~ wichtig.
Im Endeffekt ist es nur eine Zusammenfassung der Vergangenheit von Lucy und Shota.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Qonix (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte auch mal noch was zum Theam sagenw as oben Disskutiert wurde wegen den Anike: Gut für Kinder oder nicht.

Also DBZ ist nichts für kleine Kinder (weiss jeder der es mal WIRKLICH uncut gesehen hat) nur hat es RTL2 so verunstaltet das kein Blut keine zuschläge mit der Faust und was weiss ich noch alles zu sehen sind. Die Geschichte hat durch die Schnnitte von RTL2 die gesamte Story verloren und sie haben auch genug Mails deswegen bekommen. Siehe auch Naruto, dass ja Momentan bei den Kindern sehr bebliebt ist. Ist das etwas für Kinder? Uncut ganz sicher nicht. Oder One Piece oder was auch sonst noch alles. Es ist nunmal das RTL2 ein Sender für kleine Kinder ist und die Serien so zusammenschnippeln muss damit sie die auch sehnen. Dadurch gehen aber viele sachen verloren und auch diurch die Übersetzung, was die Zeichner eigentlich mitteilen wollen.

Und ich sage es hier und sage es jedem der vor mir steh und Animes nach RTL2 beurteilt:

Du bist ein kompleter Vollidiot und informier dich erst mal über etwas bevor du über etwas schlecht redest wovon du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Organasilver (19. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal noch was zum Theam sagenw as oben Disskutiert wurde wegen den Anike: Gut für Kinder oder nicht.
> 
> Also DBZ ist nichts für kleine Kinder (weiss jeder der es mal WIRKLICH uncut gesehen hat) nur hat es RTL2 so verunstaltet das kein Blut keine zuschläge mit der Faust und was weiss ich noch alles zu sehen sind. Die Geschichte hat durch die Schnnitte von RTL2 die gesamte Story verloren und sie haben auch genug Mails deswegen bekommen. Siehe auch Naruto, dass ja Momentan bei den Kindern sehr bebliebt ist. Ist das etwas für Kinder? Uncut ganz sicher nicht. Oder One Piece oder was auch sonst noch alles. Es ist nunmal das RTL2 ein Sender für kleine Kinder ist und die Serien so zusammenschnippeln muss damit sie die auch sehnen. Dadurch gehen aber viele sachen verloren und auch diurch die Übersetzung, was die Zeichner eigentlich mitteilen wollen.
> 
> ...



hmmm...bis auf die letzten beiden Sätze kann ich alles so unterschreiben, allersindgs muss man nicht direkt beleidigend werden (Sorry, falls ich überreagier, bin im mom ein wenig empfindlich, was das angeht)


----------



## Kangrim (30. Dezember 2007)

Früher hab ich immer RTL2 Animes gesehen. Fand ich super klase war da glaubsch 13 oderso xD.
In letzter Zeit hab ich aber in dem Forum hier so viel über Elfenlied gelesen das ich einfach mal auf Anime-Loads gegangen bin und mir alle Folgen auf dem Livestream angeschaut hab.
Ich muss sagen Geil. Leider ein bisschen kurz jetzt wo ich alle Folgen gesehn hab fühl ich mich irgendwie so leer^^. Die Charaktere sind mir voll ans Herz gewachsen in diesen 14 Folgen.
Ich werd mir dann auch mal Bleach anschauen über das ihr hier alle schreibt.^^
Aber irgendwie lässt mich Elfenlied nicht in ruhe ich brauch mehr kennt das einer von euch?^^


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

ja ich kenne leider dein Problem, ich hab das selbe ^^

Naja angäblich kommt Sommer 2008 die nächste Staffel, aber wer weiß....
Du köntest dir die Mangas anschaun, weil der Anime geht nur bis Band 6, das ganze hat aber 12 Bänder. Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, oder es bleibt dir nur das Hoffen ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Januar 2008)

LOL   hab mir letztens mal im Fernsehen dieses Galactik Football angeschaut

Also das nenne ich mal ein wirkliche Billigproduktion.

Beispiele:
- Immer wieder die genau gleichen Szenen.
- Gleich Szene nur andere Spieler eingebaut
- Einmal das fand ich echt der Hammer. Einer aus der Gruppe ist mit so Piraten mit und konnte somit nicht mit spielen. Aber wenn sieht man beim Anspiel wenn man auf Standbild geht. Genau der Typ der weg ist.
- ich könnte jetzt noch lange weitermachen...

Ich finde genau solche Sachen schaden dem Ruf der Animes, da viele Leute solche Sachen sehen und dann gleich auf alle Animes beziehen.

Habt ihr die Serie auch mal geschaut?
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Kangrim (3. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> LOL   hab mir letztens mal im Fernsehen dieses Galactik Football angeschaut
> 
> Also das nenne ich mal ein wirkliche Billigproduktion.
> 
> ...



RTL || Animes^^


----------



## Organasilver (3. Januar 2008)

Galactic Football ist sowieso nur eine Produktion, die auf den Hype der Animes aufspringen soll.....alles Mist^^

Da lob ich mir die Kickers...oder Tsubasa^^


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Salute zusammen

Also jetzt laufen ja gerade die neuen Flgen von One Piece auf RTL2 und man man ist ja mal wieder übelst geschnitten aber man sieht doch imemr mal wieder etwas Blut. Und dann noch die neue Stimme von Chopper. Also wirklich wer hat den die ausgesucht. Klingt ja sehr nach Mickey Mouse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und viel zu kindisch. Die alte Stimme fand ich perfekt.

Was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Galactic Football ist sowieso nur eine Produktion, die auf den Hype der Animes aufspringen soll.....alles Mist^^
> 
> Da lob ich mir die Kickers...oder Tsubasa^^




Übrigens Galactic Football ist eine französische Produktion und gilt so gesehen nicht als Anime.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Übrigens Galactic Football ist eine französische Produktion und gilt so gesehen nicht als Anime.



und trozdem mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach wie hies die sendung die ich etwa vor 5 jahren gekukt hab .. so football mit so kleinen japaner xD 
immer wenn die in den ball gekickt haben hat er gleuchtet und gedreht -.-^^ <-- fand ich cool

Dbz mangas/he.. sind immer noch das beiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und one piece lieb ich auch imma noch ..


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Salute zusammen
> 
> Also jetzt laufen ja gerade die neuen Flgen von One Piece auf RTL2 und man man ist ja mal wieder übelst geschnitten aber man sieht doch imemr mal wieder etwas Blut. Und dann noch die neue Stimme von Chopper. Also wirklich wer hat den die ausgesucht. Klingt ja sehr nach Mickey Mouse
> 
> ...



rtl 2 ist shit -.- ich lad lieber von nem illegalen stream auf english .. NEIN nicht weil ich zu faul bin den tv einzustellen ^^ lieber schlechte quali aber dafür origninal als so ein ich hack dich mitm schwert aber aber es blutet ned LOOOL 

Rtl 2 is kiddy senden ..


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und trozdem mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also das könnte sein:

Kickers
Kickers 2000
Zubasa


----------



## Mondryx (27. März 2008)

Ich guck Animes nur im Netz. RTL sendet, wie schon gesagt wurde, nur dummes Zeug. Naruto wurde so sehr geschnitten das oft sogar der Sinn fehlt. Einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich guck Animes nur im Netz. RTL sendet, wie schon gesagt wurde, nur dummes Zeug. Naruto wurde so sehr geschnitten das oft sogar der Sinn fehlt. Einfach nur lächerlich...


Ich auch, außerdem findet man im Netz viel mehr Animes die es auf Deutsch nirgendwo gibt!

Internet ist eine Super erfindung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. März 2008)

Stimem ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf devil may cry volume 3 wart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

